# William Roulff bear guide Newberry.



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

In regards to my post regarding Mr. William Raulff as a bear guide in the Newberry/Gwinn units based out of Germfask, MI I retract any derogatory publications I made about his operation. From this August 3, 2010 I will make no further comments concerning this event.

Louis J Salow
4730 Parman RD
Stockbridge, MI 49285

517 202 7042
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a guess, but I would say that was a "court ordered" re-traction? We all know what you were trying to say and do, so don't feel like it was in vein. With the new season soon upon us, let 's all choose whom we hunt with "wisely" and learn lessons from others misfortune. Keep on Huntin' Louis!

Mark


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

BowtechGuy said:


> In regards to my post regarding Mr. William Raulff as a bear guide in the Newberry/Gwinn units based out of Germfask, MI I retract any derogatory publications I made about his operation. From this August 3, 2010 I will make no further comments concerning this event.
> 
> Louis J Salow
> 4730 Parman RD
> ...


 

Why ????? If what you stated in ur post on here about ur situation was true then that was your'e experience and other interested hunters should be aware of a mickey mouse operation...........seems there are quite a few out there and for the record I thought you were being alot more un-biased then I would have been...And if I remember right you didnt seem to do it right away,allowing urself to cool down and think it all through....People should be allowed to post THEIR experiences good or bad on here so long as its accurate.........


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

The somewhat "Bright Side" to something like this is that hopefully folks who are researching Bear Guides will still run across this and be able to read between the lines. :coolgleam

I like to see when guys share their experiences with hunts. 

One section I like about Archerytalk.com is the one that has the Guides/Outiftters section. I'm sure there's some erroneous or malicious information on a few of the posts, but the majority of them are great resources for folks looking to do hunts. Be nice to see something along those lines here at the fine MS.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

mark49331 said:


> Why ????? If what you stated in ur post on here about ur situation was true then that was your'e experience and other interested hunters should be aware of a mickey mouse operation...........seems there are quite a few out there and for the record I thought you were being alot more un-biased then I would have been...And if I remember right you didnt seem to do it right away,allowing urself to cool down and think it all through....People should be allowed to post THEIR experiences good or bad on here so long as its accurate.........


I agree 100% about being able to post your experiences good or bad, and thought it fell under the category of "Freedom of Speech". Unfortunately, there are too many unethical Lawyers willing to prove one's freedom of speech as slander.....for a fee of course. Everyone who read the posts and made there own judgement in their mind can't be forced to "retract their memory". We are all here on this site to share our hunting experiences, knowledge and opinions and that can't be taken away by "dirt bag lawyers with agendas".


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Peoples name should speak for it self,what I mean is if ur advertizing a hunt or what ever it may be and allmost garanteeing a successful hunt, u should be providing some thing on thoughs lines.being said,myself, I have never been on a guided hunt before so what do I know,but if i book a hunt and it falls short of meager expectations,u can be damn sure I am going to warn my buddies about him, also give my 2 cents if someones asking for info on the subject.============ just my 2 cents worth.


----------

